# Horn Mt plus snapper on way out



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Had the opportunity to take a long standing customer and friend fishing this past Thursday/Friday. Caught a quick limit of snapper on the way to blue water. Made a few loops around Petronius, green water with nothing happening, trolled over to Marlin, blue water, but no surface activity so we pushed on to Horn Mt. Horn was is pretty blue water and we were marking yellowfin, but never saw the first one on the surface?! Trolled and chunked and caught one nice YF and three dolphin. Should have caught more YF but we were enjoying letting everyone work the reels and chunks which while fun to include everyone it has a way in reducing catches. But I like letting new people get hands on even if it means we miss a fish or two. 

At around 6pm it seemed every high end sportfisermen in the gulf showed up at Horn!! I assume they all left Biloxi at the noon start of the Biloxi event. It was a parking lot at dusk!

Next morning we woke to see the radar and Sirius weather looking horrible at best!! Trolled north until we got slammed by 38knt winds (as recorded at Ram Powell) and 5' seas with what seemed like a 1' period!! Put everyone in the salon and I stayed on the bridge and brought us in. Horrible weather!

All in all two great days on the gulf!

My nephew and one of the snaps









My friend from Arkansas lost this snap to a shark









26 miles out and you still get neighbors!









One of the dolphin from Horn Mt









YF from Horn









And we had to go thru all of that to get home!! (notice Iridium satellite phone)










Line hitting us with Ram in the background









Video is right when storm front crossed us near Ram Powell, I felt like I was driving from inside a washing machine!
http://www.youtube.com/my_videos_edit?video_id=uM2UmQZocnk


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Thats's some scary looking stuff. Glad you didn't have any problems.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nothing better than a fun trip.....and getting home to tell about it! nasty crap out there. I don't think I've ever been happier to not fish a tournament.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice trip and nice storm...


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Great report sir! That weather is exactly why you have to be prepared for anything!


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow, that weather must have jumped in there quick. Coast guard closed destin pass this week. Was that part of it?


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Robert sounds like another good memory. Sorry about the bad weather on the second leg there. It is kinda cool though to see what the good lord is capable of. Its just not cool to be in it when he desides to let it blow. Glad yall had another good trip.


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Chris V, rough would be an understatement! The bad part of it for me was we trolled from Horn to Ram, had very nice tuna marks, was about to clear deck and chunck and live bait for them and then had 35 knot winds hit us! Also on the way out we came across some fairly nice lines and was able to get the crack hardtails we have been looking for, didnt take long to get plenty of live bait. Sabiki for ten minutes or so and we had plenty. On another note, I dont know what kind they are but the sharks are just nuts, we caught sharks at every rig we fished at, by 10 o'clock at Horn it was every drop! I know they are important to the food chain but they will run you nuts!


----------



## bellview268219 (May 29, 2011)

good catches nice snapper


----------



## needsaboat (Mar 9, 2008)

Big difference from the seas in the first pic, glad y'all got back safe. 

Where can I find an ice shovel like yours?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

That looks like an OTI Wombat popper in the last pic, I have one just like it just never thrown it. It is a chunk! Have you caught any tuna with it yet?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

needsaboat said:


> Where can I find an ice shovel like yours?


Remco 40" White W/"d" Handle Remco Polypropylene Shovl

Works like a charm, all plastic and strong.

Robert


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

FenderBender said:


> That looks like an OTI Wombat popper in the last pic, I have one just like it just never thrown it. It is a chunk! Have you caught any tuna with it yet?


I have yet to land a tuna with it, but have had a few bust up on it, just didn't stick, but I always have it at the ready!

Robert


----------



## Outa Line II (Nov 19, 2007)

Must of been waterlogged, anyway forgot to get your cell...can u text it to me at 256.759.2933? Ricky Burgreen


----------



## Bubba 36536 (Jun 4, 2012)

Captain Mickey O'Reilly said:


> Great report sir! That weather is exactly why you have to be prepared for anything!


Did you learn that in Captain school???


----------



## CAPEHORN 31 (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice trip!! We were at horn the week before. The grass was thick and scattered. Any changes in a week? Caught 1 yellow also but only 35-40#.
Beautiful flipper!!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

:whip:


Bubba 36536 said:


> Did you learn that in Captain school???


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

Glad to see you guys made it out and had a good time! Also glad that it was not me out in that nasty weather!!!


----------

